# looking for a round 4pm dinner friday in NY NY



## l r harner (Dec 27, 2011)

going to see the rockets friday and kelly wants to find a place for dinner (not over the top c ause her mom and dad are coming along 

jsut good food 
i need options


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 27, 2011)

Last time I was there we went to Carmines with a training team. Pretty good family style Italian.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Dec 27, 2011)

Chef Nilocs place!


----------



## l r harner (Dec 27, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Chef Nilocs place!



but what one


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 27, 2011)

La Bonne Soupe Bistro
http://www.labonnesoupe.com/

Oivind, not a word! 

If you like good chocolate, Lindt only remaining store in NYC is in the vicinity
http://www.lindtusa.com/locate-exec/postalcode/10003/store_id/41636/directions/true/locate/1/


----------



## Line cooked (Dec 29, 2011)

Not sure of the hours...but their is a Bouchon in rock center....it is part Thomas Kellers's bistro chain....might be a little pricey but really close and good food and usually something for everyone


----------



## Mauro (Jan 4, 2012)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> La Bonne Soupe Bistro
> 
> If you like good chocolate, Lindt only remaining store in NYC is in the vicinity
> http://www.lindtusa.com/locate-exec/postalcode/10003/store_id/41636/directions/true/locate/1/



I'd still send folks downtown to Mr Chocolate, the quality is unreal and worth the trip!


----------

